# Parkersburg, WV 3 yr old F



## ninhar (Mar 22, 2003)

Sherry is a 3 year old possible purebred German Shepherd who was brought in on Oct. 25, 2008 by our officers and is now available for adoption. She is very timid at first , but once she gets use to you, she will warm right up. She is good on a leash and will sometimes sit on command. Sherry is good with other dogs, but she will need a home without cats. She will also need spayed upon adoption. Sherry is very sweet and friendly and will sit right beside you when being petted. She loves long walks and attention. Sherry has been very quiet here at the shelter ,and you never hear a sound out of her, so we aren't sure if she would even bark much in her new home. Sherry has a medium coat, long tail and weighed 49.2 lbs. as of 11-02-08. She is underweight, but is gaining every day. 11-06-08 

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12325403


----------



## LandosMom (Nov 30, 2005)

HUBBA HUBBA










> Originally Posted By: ninharSherry is a 3 year old possible purebred German Shepherd who was brought in on Oct. 25, 2008 by our officers and is now available for adoption. She is very timid at first , but once she gets use to you, she will warm right up. She is good on a leash and will sometimes sit on command. Sherry is good with other dogs, but she will need a home without cats. She will also need spayed upon adoption. Sherry is very sweet and friendly and will sit right beside you when being petted. She loves long walks and attention. Sherry has been very quiet here at the shelter ,and you never hear a sound out of her, so we aren't sure if she would even bark much in her new home. Sherry has a medium coat, long tail and weighed 49.2 lbs. as of 11-02-08. She is underweight, but is gaining every day. 11-06-08
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12325403


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

Bump


----------



## bdanise1 (Jan 25, 2008)

Up ya go from page 5


----------



## Kaitadog (Jun 20, 2006)

Another pic of the pretty girl!


----------



## bdanise1 (Jan 25, 2008)

I can't find her listing. I hope she was adopted!


----------

